# Groups in LA or OC



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

Are there any SA support groups in La or OC that you guys would recommend? I've been thinking of trying this out and would like to know what to expect. What goes on in support groups, do people talk about SA and that's it? Share coping techniques? Has it helped any of you?


----------



## blakeg123major (May 22, 2006)

*I'm interested*

I live near Santa Monica, and am very interested in attending a SA-Group.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Los Angeles group
http://www.meetup.com/SASSY-LA/

OC group
http://www.meetup.com/shygroup/


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

SASSY.. I like the name. 

How do you like these groups so far Tory?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Jurexic5 said:


> SASSY.. I like the name.
> 
> How do you like these groups so far Tory?


I haven't been to the SASSY group yet.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

> SASSY


hehheheheeh Tory. hehehheheee


----------

